# 2014 2.0TD LUZ Oil pump replacment



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

OIL PUMP REPLACEMENT
Removal Procedure
1. Remove the timing belt.
2. Remove the crankshaft sprocket.
3. Remove the oil pan.
4. Disconnect the oil flow control solenoid valve electrical connector.
5. Remove the 5 short oil pump bolts and the 2 long oil pump bolts.
6. Remove the oil pump and the oil pump gasket from the engine block.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Perhaps I misunderstood the initial post...was the question asked if you could remove the oil pump...without removing the oil pan?


----------



## Yachtinspector (Apr 16, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood the initial post...was the question asked if you could remove the oil pump...without removing the oil pan?


Perhaps I was not clear in my original question. Has anyone replace the oil pump without removing the oil pan (sump)?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yachtinspector said:


> Perhaps I was not clear in my original question. Has anyone replace the oil pump without removing the oil pan (sump)?


Okay, that's what I was thinking, but wanted to check.

Yeah, I think that would be impossible, since the oil pump sits down in the oil pan's sump.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Yachtinspector said:


> Question - 2014 2.0TD LUZ... Has anyone has ever replaced the oil pump without removing the sump? According to the manual, sump removal is required. Ive got a crank seal leak and considering I have 151K on it and the pump / pickup seal is most likely original, may as well replace the pump while Im in there. Has anyone done this yet? Posted in the FB talk groups but have received no response. Any help will be appreciated, thanks in advance.


No


----------

